# Game # 13: Cavs at Indiana



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr><td class="subMatchUp" align="center">2006-07 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Cleveland Cavaliers </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">8 - 4 (.667)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">First, Central</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">6 - 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">2 - 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Indiana Pacers </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">6 - 6 (.500)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Third, Central</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">3 - 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">3 - 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 96.0</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 93.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.447</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.447</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 43.2</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 37.1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 94.3</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 97.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.425</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.454</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 42.3</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 42.9</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">James, L</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt">27.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hughes, L</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt">13.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gooden, D</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt">11.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, D</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ilgauskas, Z</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Marshall, D</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pavlovic, A</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Varejao, A</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Snow, E</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gibson, D</td> <td class="inTxt">4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wesley, D</td> <td class="inTxt">11</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, S</td> <td class="inTxt">5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pollard, S</td> <td class="inTxt">2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Mike Brown</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">O'Neal, J</td> <td class="inTxt">11</td> <td class="inTxt">17.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Harrington, A</td> <td class="inTxt">11</td> <td class="inTxt">16.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jackson, S</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt">11.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Granger, D</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt">11.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Tinsley, J</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt">10.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jasikevicius, S</td> <td class="inTxt">11</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Daniels, M</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Armstrong, D</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Foster, J</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Marshall, R</td> <td class="inTxt">11</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Powell, J</td> <td class="inTxt">3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Harrison, D</td> <td class="inTxt">7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Greene, O</td> <td class="inTxt">2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Baston, M</td> <td class="inTxt">4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Rick Carlisle</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
My Notes:
1) This will be a tough game. We never seem to play Indiana well in Indianopolie
2) JO seems to be turning the corner and when healthy he's had a field day against either Gooden or Z. Unlike the Raptor game, Brown has to get AV in the game sooner. (Bosh seemed to be far more effective w/o AV in the game)
3) Please just ditch the Wesley starting experiment. He should be benched not starting


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron struggles against the Pacers, someone else will have to step up.

When is Hughes coming back, this game would be alot easier with him in the lineup :rant:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron struggles against the Pacers, someone else will have to step up.
> 
> When is Hughes coming back, this game would be alot easier with him in the lineup :rant:


Good question, I haven't read anything. Windhorst figured it would be after these back to backs are done.

Kinda of sucks that this soft part of the schedule in terms of team strength is neutralized by all the back to backs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey Syracuse in the house!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden in these uniforms and with that headband looks funny. He truly looks like he belongs in another era.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

What a crazy dunk by James. Wow.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good start so far


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's the Lebron and Gooden show so far. Z with 5 boards already


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damon Jones for 3 lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Early on this is amazing. Cleveland almost never looks this good against Indiana. And what was JO doing shooting a deep jumper with LeBron checking him? It looked like JO faked he was going to drive, saw he couldn't outquick LeBron and decided to settle for a jumper? Come on, man. Back that stuff into the paint, post the smaller guy up and go to town.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

When Gooden is on this: it's awesome


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cause of concer: Tinsley has figured out he has an advantage over any PG. Might try Snow or Gibson on him. Actually, Brown has the body to check Tinsley.

Pavs with a couple of strong plays


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Early on this is amazing. Cleveland almost never looks this good against Indiana. And what was JO doing shooting a deep jumper with LeBron checking him? It looked like JO faked he was going to drive, saw he couldn't outquick LeBron and decided to settle for a jumper? Come on, man. Back that stuff into the paint, post the smaller guy up and go to town.


In JO's defense, I've seen of all people Brand have trouble backing down Lebron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 27-12 after the opening quarter (15 point lead).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good start. But we know how that story goes. Cavs have to maintain their effort for FOUR quarters. Not just one. The Pacers apparently usually start off slow, so expect this game to tighten.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What is wrong with the Pacers? They got a lot of talent yet they seem all messed up


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

omg jackson... uke:

we're only down by 15?! surpricing


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rofl AV asked Mike Brown IN Conseco Fieldhouse who we wewe playing tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pacers playing a lot better this quarter. Might want a TO here


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Usual Lebron goes out: lose big lead


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jeff Foster is eating Andy's lunch today.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Snow makes the return from the bench, meaning Gibson/Brown won't play tonight

BTW: Snow leads the NBA in assist to turnover ratio? Guess we really cant complain on that aspect.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Jeff Foster is eating Andy's lunch today.


Brown is seeming a bit slow with his sub pattern: I would have tried to ride Gooden who had the hot hand early. Yesterday was the opposite, Av should have had more time


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Snow makes the return from the bench, meaning Gibson/Brown won't play tonight
> 
> BTW: Snow leads the NBA in assist to turnover ratio? Guess we really cant complain on that aspect.


Shows you how worthless A/TO ratio is as a useful stat. Assists on the whole is a poor stat of performance


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Shows you how worthless A/TO ratio is as a useful stat. Assists on the whole is a poor stat of performance


Has Darrell Armstrong played with every team in the league now? How come the Pacers didn't try to keep Anthony Johnson?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Snow makes the return from the bench, meaning Gibson/Brown won't play tonight
> 
> BTW: Snow leads the NBA in assist to turnover ratio? Guess we really cant complain on that aspect.


A huge "if" but if we can hold the lead into the second half, they'll get some burn.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well the way Damon Jones is playing, its a crime if he doesnt get 25+ minutes a game, he is even trying on defense, and doing well.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damon Jones has been great this year. Backcourt just looks so much better with Jones/Pavs running together


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

remy23 said:


> A huge "if" but if we can hold the lead into the second half, they'll get some burn.


I believe its only true too have your rookies learn on the bench in the NFL, havent we learned enough watching Luke/Diop/Sasha (even thought not our draft pick) rot on the bench. 

It seems as though all the other teams allow their rookies to atleast get the butterflies out.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Has Darrell Armstrong played with every team in the league now? How come the Pacers didn't try to keep Anthony Johnson?


AJ wanted/deserved a starting position after last years performance and we weren't able to offer him one.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

:worthy: Great pass by lebron, if offense is in a stall, we seem to always revert back too that pick and roll.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Nice board by Marshall.... and 1


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We can't blow this game out: Pacers still within striking range


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Do the Pacers not play Marquis Daniels?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Two bad turnovers.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Those were two of the ugliest positions of basketball in awhile.

Not only did we turn it over, we didnt even get back on defense.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Two bad turnovers.


He started, but not much since.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

A blowout would be really nice guys with another back to back tommorow.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden on fire today


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit Snow got to hit those shots


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron looks a lot better today


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha what the hell was Snow doing with the ball then?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm glad Cleveland answered back with a run because Indiana looked like they were ready to cut the lead to single digits. 

At halftime Cleveland leads 56-44 (12 points).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Andy to Lebron: "Please don't hate me"


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Amazing how one of our frontcourt always has an off day: today it's Z with zero points yesterday it was Gooden. It's like they do rock paper scissors before the game to see who will score all the points for the frontcourt


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Snow trying to take over.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus we're giving this game away


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

2 point lead pathetic


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I love how our offense looks great, everyone gets looks in the first half, but once it gets crunch time and close, we look at lebron like a high schooler playing with middle schoolers...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Gibson for Marshall? god I hope... Has marshall really looked his age this year, cant remember a good game from him in the past few weeks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Turnovers, fouls, the penalty. Lack of focus in the third quarter, that's a familiar tune.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is when you want to break in Gibson when Lebron in foul trouble and you have no motivation? Doesn't make any sense. Same old story Wesley/Snow play like crap and they get all the good minutes


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I didn't know Danny could do that. Whoa.

9 point third quarter. I always find it odd that we only shoot a lot of jumpers when we are missing them.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lovely:
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow2" align="right"><td align="left"> D. Wesley</td> <td>16</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> E. Snow</td> <td>23</td> <td>1-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson has some confidence at least


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Marshall in the game: he has been awful lately


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Marshall is in there because of fouls I think. We've got a ton of them.

Gibson is kind of like a young Damon Jones.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully if Lebron doesn't pick up another foul he'll just go in the post and collect PF's on Indiana.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Saras is killing us: switch up the D on him. Might want Sasha in there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Smell another loss here


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lovely:
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow2" align="right"><td align="left"> D. Wesley</td> <td>16</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> E. Snow</td> <td>23</td> <td>1-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td></tr></tbody></table>



And Snow is out there to close out the game, even though Damon Jones has outplayed him in every aspect.

What is Mike Brown thinking? Eric Snow isn't THAT great of a defender.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Gibson is kind of like a young Damon Jones.



WHAT? Damon wasnt even in the NBA, and plus, he couldnt ever dunk like that, if at all.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley and Snow back in there? OMG


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What kind of brillian coaching is bringing in Wesley and Snow together when you're down?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

No wonder everyone rips on the East, got the best team in the East playing like **** against average teams. 

I hate too see our team on our west coast trip against good teams. Our offense was plays, with shots from everybody. But no, we just dump it too Lebron and pray now. And sorry, we cant use the 'were a young team' Snow/Wesley/Z on the floor, with a mature Lebron. HA, Mike Brown really needs to sit down and find out who wants to play.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Christ atleast contest it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lovely:

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow2" align="right"><td align="left"> D. Wesley</td> <td>16</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> E. Snow</td> <td>26</td> <td>1-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Marshall</td> <td>20</td> <td>1-6</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>3 </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Remember when we loved Ferry for his great finds in FA last year?

Starting to think again and again... Wesley-Marshall - Hughes - Zydrunas? Still cant put Shannon Brown on that list, but must be something if he cant get PT over Gibson/Wesley/Snow.


Right now we got a good playing DJ and possibly a solid Gibson.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> No wonder everyone rips on the East, got the best team in the East playing like **** against average teams.
> 
> I hate too see our team on our west coast trip against good teams. Our offense was plays, with shots from everybody. But no, we just dump it too Lebron and pray now. And sorry, we cant use the 'were a young team' Snow/Wesley/Z on the floor, with a mature Lebron. HA, Mike Brown really needs to sit down and find out who wants to play.



I think we'd do better on the road against good western teams. At least we wouldn't have an excuse to come out with no focus. We don't take these games seriously right now. We think we can just turn it on at a whim, when really with Hughes out, we're not that much better than everyone out east to just do that.

Mike Brown needs to do a better job of getting effort from the team, because that is part of his job as coach.

And I think Danny Ferry's decision not to get a new offensive coordinator has to seriously be called into question.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Starting to think again and again... Marshall - Hughes - Zydrunas? Still cant put Shannon Brown on that list, but must be something if he cant get PT over Gibson/Wesley/Snow.


Conservative coaching, veteran bias, inflexibility and favorism. As a player, Shannon Brown is NOT capable of playing worse.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why does Mike Brown have this fixation on veterans? Sasha freakin deserves to start with Hughes hurt and he ends up getting less minutes of al lthings after the Hughes injury.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron having a lot of fun out there considering we're about to lose...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Scott Wiliams is 100% correct. AI will put up 40+


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why does Mike Brown have this fixation on veterans? Sasha freakin deserves to start with Hughes hurt and he ends up getting less minutes of al lthings after the Hughes injury.



I understood it at first, because we dont start DJ over Snow because Snow would offer nothing off the bench, same for Wesley. But damn, not anymore, he is horried.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Indiana 97, Cleveland 87*


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

final score?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

No excuses on this game, we had our rest. 

Mike Brown needs too shuffle things up.


Do you think Danny Ferry has any input on what goes with the subs?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah if Wesley isn't giving you anything starting, and Danny Gibson is showing he can give you pop off the bench, then you should start Sasha since you aren't giving him enough bench minutes anyways.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mike Brown's rotations make me sick to my stomach.

I'm not sure I can discuss this game tonight. See you guys here tomorrow night when we'll presumably give up another big lead and try to use our Snow/Wesley/Marshall rotation to get back into the game.

Ugh....


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can the Cavs hire John Hollinger so that he can sit down and tell Mike Brown how bad some of the players he's playing are producing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Can the Cavs hire John Hollinger so that he can sit down and tell Mike Brown how bad some of the players he's playing are producing.


The thing is, I don't think awareness is the problem. Mike Brown would have to be a blithering idiot to not realize how bad Wesley is. And Mike Brown isn't stupid. He's just stubborn. And it's costing us games.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn, we need some young blood. Mike Brown doesn't seem to know who to play, we can't play Snow and Wesley at the same time, their like the same person. And Donyell hasn't been producing as of late. We gotta lot of soul-searching to do and some questions that need answering.


----------

